# Problem with some notes in Kontakt cutting out after 2 loops



## RiffWraith (Mar 20, 2011)

Greets. Found a wierd problem with Cubase 4/5 and K422.

Some notes, tho looping, cut off after a while even tho there is still MIDI data present. Here is a vid illustrating the problem.

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/notescutoff.mp4

Notice how the D cuts off after the 2nd time it loops. But that's only when the sample in the 2nd group is triggered - when the sample in the first group is triggered, it continues to loop as it should. At first I thought this was a CC/Modwheel thing, but it's not - b/c if it were, the D# from group 2 would act the same way as the D in group 2, and cut off - but it doesn't. This is not the only patch I have probelms withl just used this one as an example.

Any ideas here?

Thanks!


----------



## polypx (Mar 20, 2011)

This is a long shot, but check that the ADSR depth to Volume is at 100%.

I've occasionally had similar weird behaviour when the ADSR depth was inadvertantly set at 99% or something less than full.

cheers
Dan


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys.



polypx @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> This is a long shot, but check that the ADSR depth to Volume is at 100%.



ADSR depth to Volume? What's that? Are you talking about one of the modulators? I tried deleting all of those, but to no avail. Or are you talking about something else?



blakerobinson @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> Hi RiffWraith. I think this is might be related to a bug within Kontakt 4.2 itself. You might be able to work around this by moving the end loop point back a little bit from the sample end:



Ok, that does in fact work, but the problem is, now I would have to go through all of the patches that I use, trigger each and every single note, figure out what are the problem notes, and adjust the loop points fot all of those - which, as I am sure you know, can be a PITA - just moving the start or end point even slightly can result in a pop.

And this is not 4.2 - this happens in 3.5 as well.

Cheers.


----------



## polypx (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, "ADSR" is the envelope. If the volume depth of the envelope is not 100%, then samples sometimes stop before they finish.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sorry - again.....are you talking about the modulators found on the *Amplifier > Mod *tab?


----------



## polypx (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, attached pic.

I've found that samples stop randomly if this depth is not 100%.

As I said originally, it's a long shot, but definitely something to check.

cheers
Dan


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmm - interesting.

Do me a favor - that other instrument you have the same problem with - load it again, and switch from DFD > Sampler. Same problem?


----------

